
Quantum Computer Factory - mxschumacher
https://www.wired.com/story/quantum-computing-factory-taking-on-google-ibm/
======
dangirsh
I'm Dan and work at Rigetti as a software engineer. Be sure to see this post
about Forest 1.0:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14595290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14595290)

See this discussion there for a Q/A, or start one here!

------
jnwrd
What is the difference between the approaches that Rigetti and say Google and
IBM are taking?

~~~
reikonomusha
I'm a software engineer at Rigetti, so I'll talk a little bit from that
perspective.

One thing we are really emphasizing is having a full stack of software to
enable hybrid classical/quantum computation. We believe that leveraging
current computing resources as much as possible in a quantum computation will
be important for near-term algorithms. Quantum algorithms such as the quantum
approximate optimization algorithm very naturally fit into this hybrid
computing regime.

There are lots of details about our quantum computing architecture which
differ from the other players out there. There are different kinds of qubit-
qubit interactions that we do compared to IBM. I will defer questions about
these to other folks and our recently released white papers [0, 1, 2, 3].

From a company standpoint, our goal is to build the most powerful computer.
Not anything else. We don't do ads. We don't build business machines. We build
quantum computers and make them available with software. When you depend on it
to survive, you definitely work a little bit harder and smarter to achieve
your goals.

[0]
[http://www.rigetti.com/papers/Demonstration_of_Universal_Par...](http://www.rigetti.com/papers/Demonstration_of_Universal_Parametric_Entangling_Gates_on_a_Multi-
Qubit_Lattice.pdf)

[1] [http://www.rigetti.com/papers/Parametrically-
Activated_Entan...](http://www.rigetti.com/papers/Parametrically-
Activated_Entangling_Gates_Using_Transmon_Qubits.pdf)

[2]
[http://www.rigetti.com/papers/Analytical_Modeling_of_Paramet...](http://www.rigetti.com/papers/Analytical_Modeling_of_Parametrically-
Modulated_Transmon_Qubits.pdf)

[3] (paywall)
[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/7738703/](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/7738703/)

